# Subject: Letter from the Boss



## BG (Mar 14, 2009)

Letter from the Boss,




As the CEO of this business that employs 140 people, I have accepted the fact that Barack Obama is our new President, and that our taxes and government fees will now increase in a BIG way.

To compensate for this additional overhead, I figure that
the clients will have to see an increase in ourfees of about 8% but
since we cannot raise those prices right now due to the dismal state of our economy, we will have to lay off several of our
employees instead. This unfortunate economic reality has
really been eating at me for a while, as we believe we are family here and I didn't know how to choose who will have to go.

After giving it considerable thought, this is what I did:

I strolled through our parking lot and found 11 Obama bumper stickers on our employees' cars and have decided these folks will be the first to be laid off. I can't think of a more fair way to approach this problem.

They wanted change; I gave it to them.

If you have a better idea, let me know.

Sincerely,

The Boss


----------



## matt01 (Mar 14, 2009)

And the cycle begins again...maybe we can discuss it all over again.

lay-off: Obama Style


----------



## BG (Mar 14, 2009)

sans nom said:


> And the cycle begins again...maybe we can discuss it all over again.
> 
> lay-off: Obama Style



I didn't realize that someone had already posted this before.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 14, 2009)

I had not seen it so thanks for sharing it


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 14, 2009)

Why was this posted under humor?


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 14, 2009)

HAHA!! I hadn't seen this before! Thanks for posting!


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 14, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Why was this posted under humor?



I  the same thing.


----------



## BG (Mar 14, 2009)

I put it under E and H because not everybody has access to the politics forum. Not to mention I thought it was funny.


----------

